# Mystery Jar Covers



## nhpharm (Nov 3, 2015)

I was pawing through my accumulation of jar covers the other day and came up with two that I know nothing about.  One is aqua, unmarked, and looks a bit like the Victory inserts except the center just has a smooth depression.  The other is clear and has a crazy monogram that looks like it is maybe DC Co. or CD Co...the style of the monogram is similar to the one embossed on the front of the PPC Co. jars (RB 23).  Any ideas what these went to?


----------



## botlguy (Nov 3, 2015)

Mystery is a GREAT term for those. I've collected Fruit / Canning Jars off and on for years and don't have a clue. I'll stay tuned for some input.            Jim


----------



## MNJars (Nov 3, 2015)

DGCo for the clear one.


----------



## MNJars (Nov 3, 2015)

There's a variety similar to the DGCo which I have a number of, and it is DFGCo, but looks almost identical.  What is the diameter?


----------



## MNJars (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm not sure on the aqua lid.  It strikes me as a Trademark Canada Compass insert, but someone else would know better.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 3, 2015)

I really appreciate the help!  That definitely makes sense. The DG Co. one is 2-13/16" in diameter.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 3, 2015)

The aqua one is domed downwards rather than upwards.  With the screw band the glass would come well above the top of the band, then dish downwards in the middle.  It could be Canadian...I have discovered that for some reason the covers I have lean heavily towards Canadian covers even though I got most of them in New Hampshire when I was a kid.


----------



## deenodean (Nov 3, 2015)

The both lids are Canadian.
#1 lid is very common, D C Co , Diamond Glass Co, Montreal, Toronto & Hamilton. 1890-1903
# 2 is L G Co lid to fit the Canada Trademark ( Compass ) quart jar. Nice finds. 
I would be interested in both if for sale, pm if so. 
Thx.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 4, 2015)

Danny, You had asked about a 5-thread lid.  Is this what you are talking about?  What do these fit?


----------



## Ace (Dec 13, 2015)

deenodean said:


> The both lids are Canadian.
> #1 lid is very common, D C Co , Diamond Glass Co, Montreal, Toronto & Hamilton. 1890-1903
> # 2 is L G Co lid to fit the Canada Trademark ( Compass ) quart jar. Nice finds.
> I would be interested in both if for sale, pm if so.
> Thx.





yes these are both Canadian and common up here ☺


----------

